# Bigger cams, and high compression pistons



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Alright here is the deal; im currently in college, & I have a 95 altima which I plan to keep later on, but, I wanna install a roll cage probably next winter and a set of buckets with a four point harness. But heres the real question, where can I find bigger cams, and high compression pistons? I try to look everywhere, but they are no where to be found. . I also plan to get a manual trany:fluffy:, and a stiff as heck suspension! Yeah, no turbo for me ima rock this baby like this::loser


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Could just put a small block 5L V8 in it.   Guess nobody modifies these engines for racing, as there are no aftermarket cams or pistons available.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Cams:
Jim Wolf Technology website

There are cheaper out there bbut these are some of the best

Pistons:
high compression pistons and more - Tampa Racing

Prob gone for that price but yeah just look around
:newbie:


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Dude, I love you. I wonder how my car will idle with these suckers. I wonder what the sport compact car mag, would say about a highly modded out altima. lol They would call it smut prob. :lame: but Yeah, Im gonna rock them stuff. Would a small block fit?:newbie:


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

they also have a stroker kit for the KA, from Brian Crower....its for the 240, and i called them, and told them that the 240 is RWD, and our Alty's are FWD, and the dude, said that the Stoker kit would work. it would make the engine from a 2.4 to like a 2.6 maybe 2.7 dep. on the comression u want


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, wow, i need to look into it. Idk, but I would love to have pretty high compression.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah, i didnt think they made stroker kits for the KA, untill i seen in ad in Import Tuner, but it said for the 240, so i made the call, asked them, and they said it would work...i would love to have a bigg. displacement turbo'd engine


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I did my homework and it turns out that having a stroker kit aint all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

?????? i read it and didnt make sence to me..can u refrase that? lol my badd


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Buy the cams first, and then well talk


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

im stuck, cuz i want a cam, that i can later use, if i ever turbo my KA..it's either between some JMT cams, or Brian Crower cams..i dont kno with ones to choose


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Altiman93 said:


> im stuck, cuz i want a cam, that i can later use, if i ever turbo my KA..it's either between some JMT cams, or Brian Crower cams..i dont kno with ones to choose


Buy what you can afford. V3's are supper agressive, and have to be tuned, but V2's and JWT cams will work great.

Also check and see what Crower (not Brian Crower) offers.

If you can afford them, JWT cams work well. I have/had them


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i can afford them, but i want to use one, that i can later use if i end up turboing my car.

and i want something that sounds good at idle as well


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Altiman93 said:


> i can afford them, but i want to use one, that i can later use if i end up turboing my car.
> 
> and i want something that sounds good at idle as well


You can use them both with turbo. Jwt works better, and they do lope a tad bit at idle.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

an agressive idle?


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, they lope at idle.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks, i think i just found the cams that i want


----------



## 97u13 (May 17, 2008)

FYI... i called Brian Crower today and they said that on displacement alone with stock compression you would expect to see about 60hp gain with the stroker kit... couple that with the stage 2 cams they make and they said 70 to 80hp increase at the flywheel.

Also... they send with it pistons with the bore and compression ratio of your choice...

Go with 10.5 or 11:1 with the stock bore (I don't think you can safely go more than .020" over anyway) and that's a pretty quick NA altima for about $3300. similar cost to a turbo kit with no lag and similar gains, not to mention you have a rock solid freshly built bottom end in case you want to boost later on.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

so without turboing, and just getting the kit 60+ hp???

i called them a while ago, and they told me that i need to know if im going to go turbo or not, because supposably i cant get a kit for a N/A and then turbo later because of the compression..get me?


----------



## 97u13 (May 17, 2008)

Yea...but keep in mind it is the rep's job to try to sell you that kit. You get to chose what compression ratio you want to go with, and they send you the correct pistons for that compression ratio. If you plan to go turbo, and only run 8 to 10psi of boost, then the stock compression ratio (9.5 : 1) *should* be fine.... but I'm sure they know better then I do. I would think that If you are going to run any serious boost, then you should go with 8:1 or 8.5:1, but your car will probably run like a bucket of crap until you do actually install the turbo kit.

Remember though... If you're really looking to put any serious power to the wheels in a first gen altima, torque steer is going to be a problem. I would (if I were actually going to do it) go with stroker OR turbo but probably not both... But a 240sx.... Definately both!


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

Why for the 240, because of the RWD?


----------

